# Default I'm not getting proper color on tee.., What is wrong?



## TheBiz (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm using 160 mesh and plastisol ink. As you can see in image (attachment) i'm not getting proper color on tees. You can see through white color.

I'm printing on cotton tshirt with single color design. 


Help appreciate. Thanks

Print: View image: Whats App Image 20160507 (2)


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

Does not look like you are using an opaque ink. Use opaque ink or you probably need an underbase

Sent from my SM-T550 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You can try a lower mesh like a 125 or you can print/flash/print and be fine. Using an underbase doesn't gain you anything on this design other than another screen and you'll still need to flash the underbase.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd definitely not use an underbase. Use opaque ink and print/flash/print. Don't hesitate to flash and print a third time if it makes the print look better. A satisfied customer is worth more than the extra time you'll spend on the job.


----------



## merchline (May 12, 2016)

Those Royal blue shirts are a pain to get opaque use a matte base version of the color you chose, With a White 110 Under-base and 110 Top color.
You could also yield a good result with PFP using the same color as an Under-base, but I personally believe a white base would be a lot better.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Using an underbase white just adds to the chance of mis-registration on the top color. Print/flash/print is the proper method for these using a good, opaque ink.


----------



## merchline (May 12, 2016)

it's two screens, if you cant register two screens there is a bigger issue.

Thats the lazy way out. As I said, if you want to yield a much better product, I'd white base it.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We've been printing since 1984. We've done this enough that p/f/p makes the most sense. Also, why would you want to burn and setup another screen? Added expense that's not justified.


----------



## merchline (May 12, 2016)

gardenhillemb said:


> We've been printing since 1984. We've done this enough that p/f/p makes the most sense. Also, why would you want to burn and setup another screen? Added expense that's not justified.


We do things a little differently here, we're little more about putting an extra effort into a job to have a better product, I simply lay out my opinion on an open forum, it's up to him to do the testing and whatever his shop desires for a finish product, there's no sense in arguing with you.

and I did state you can PFP, with the same screen, I just recommend White UB.

Thank you.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

The most effective method is also the the easiest, so you are in luck. Two hits of white with a flash in between. The 160 mesh could be inhibiting ink flow (others above have touch on using a lower meshcount as white will pass more easily, and the artwork isn't fine-line enough to require the 160 mesh), so you might need to reduce your white; this could exacerbate your opacity issue on the first hit, but will probably increase your ink density over two hits. I say this because your arms are probably shaking trying to push a small of ink through that 160 mesh screen, and in the method above you will have to work less, and more ink will lay down on your shirt.

It really doesn't make sense to have two white screens. You are increasing your chances of a misprint where one screen will align perfectly every single time. This isn't about not being willing to do the work, but it is about doing work that doesn't need to be done. Two hits of white will be plenty dense.


----------



## TheBiz (Aug 31, 2015)

*Thanks you all people for helping me.. Problem has been solved 

I done it without white underbase.. i just mixed reducer/thinner in color to reduce thickness. After that 90 degree flash and 185 degree heat press. Done 

Here see tee: Image........,,,,,,,,,,,,, 


*


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

gardenhillemb said:


> We've been printing since 1984. We've done this enough that p/f/p makes the most sense. Also, why would you want to burn and setup another screen? Added expense that's not justified.


For us it depends on the qty of shirts to be printed. We have done the math and once we reach 60-ish pcs or more it makes more sense (for us) to Underbase with white. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

try to change the mesh , may be there is some problem in the mesh


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

Print/flash/print if it is a low quantity of shirts


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

There may be some problem in the mesh or your colours are not being mixed properly


----------

